# First Post - Meet Lucy!



## rdelar01 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello:
I'd like you all to meet Lucy! She is our new 9 week old Chocolate Sable. We picked her up on Saturday.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

HI!! :welcome: to the forum, your little Lucy is so sweet! Tell us more!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum! Lucy is adorable!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable. I love her name. Welcome.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

She is beautiful! I love the name Lucy.


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

OK. That is one seriously cute puppy. Best of luck with her!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

WELCOME! Lucy is such a cutie! Where are you from?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

HavaBaloo said:


> HI!! :welcome: to the forum, your little Lucy is so sweet! Tell us more!!


Ditto!!!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Lucy,

I love her little messy sitting with her legs to the side.

Tell us more about her!

Meeka


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie. I want to hear more.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

She's just adorable!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum, Lucy is adorable.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lucy is a cutie pie! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Lucy is a real eye catcher.


----------



## rdelar01 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the warm welcome! We live in Miami, FL. We picked her up on Saturday and had a nice long weekend to adjust to each other. The good news is that she is piddle-pad trained, so clean-ups were somewhat easy. She is a good girl and loves to play (and nibble :wink.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Now we need some details!!!

How is she settling in with you? Sleeping? Eating?

We're a nosy bunch, at least I am! I love hearing about the new puppies.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

What a sweetheart ~ she is adorable!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome! She is adorable.

Is your breeder from Florida? It is always nice to see if our pups are related in some way. My guy is from Florida as well.

Enjoy her.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

juliav said:


> :welcome: to the forum, Lucy is adorable.


I agree!!
Carole


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! Lucy is adorable.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome! Your fur-baby is beautiful! Can't wait to see more pics of her! You'll love this forum.....glad you found us.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Lucy is a pretty girl! Do you have any more pictures or info you can share about her? My hav came from Florida too.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Julie said:


> Welcome to the forum! Lucy is a pretty girl! Do you have any more pictures or info you can share about her? My hav came from Florida too.


Julie I didn't know Quincy was a native Floridian!!
What breeder (if you don't mind me asking!)?


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Lucy is just precious! My Holly has that same "side saddle" sit! So cute! I've learned so much on the forum - you will too! Welcome!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful! I love the black ticking in Lucy! Can't wait to see her color changes. Love the name Lucy. Welcome to the forum! You WILL love it here! And......... I am from Miami!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Lucy is precious. My little Luci (Lucinda) sends puppy kisses. Love her coloring!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome Lucy and Roger. Lucy is so cute. Izzy's from Florida too. St. Pete's.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh she is so beautiful. What lovely colouring she has

Sandi.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Julie I didn't know Quincy was a native Floridian!!
> What breeder (if you don't mind me asking!)?


Quincy was co-bred by Yuppy Puppy (Janet Birdsall)and Jennifer Manders. I actually got Quincy from Jennifer.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow Julie-I always check her site (Honor)!!
There's a little 7 month old girl on there now named Blossom I'd love to have.
I was almost going to call her last year, but ended up calling the breeder Pixie is from (5 miles away from me).


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I LOVE LUCY!! Welcome!! Love the way she side-sits, absolutely adorable. Such pretty coloring, too. Enjoy every minute of puppyhood.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome:to the forum! Lucy is adorable, and I love her sable color!
Gina


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Lucy is sooo cute! I get Toby this weekend, and he'll be 10 weeks old. I'm so excited! Thank you for sharing pics of Lucy. You'll have to let me know how your first few days go!


----------



## rdelar01 (Feb 12, 2009)

First off, thanks again for the warm welcome. This is a great community!

We got Lucy from Kathy from Canyon Hills (near Venice, FL). The family is enjoying puppyhood and Lucy is acting every bit like a 9 week old puppy. As I said earlier, her piddle-pad training is a BIG PLUS. We are visiting our vet for the first time tonight to give her our check-up (she was checked by the breeder's vet and given her first shots already.)

From all of your experiences, would there be any specific questions to ask or things to look out for?

Thanks!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I love Lucy!


----------

